# Ketch to sloop/ with self tacking jib



## Spiritofteresa (May 29, 2013)

For the past 28years i have been sailing my Herreshoff45 Mobjack as a Ketch.
I am now converting her into a sloop with a self tacking Jib.As we are both getting too old for the complications of the original rig.
Has any one every tryed makeing a self tacking jib by haveing one continuse jib sheet passing through the Clew of the sail with two knots sepperated by around one meter?.
I am thinking of giveing it a try as the project is going over budget and the traveller for the jib will have to wait till next year.


----------

